
Webfont Drama – March 2016 Edition - martinwolf
https://martinwolf.org/blog/2016/03/webfont-drama-march-2016-edition
======
Tomte
I used to love webfonts and removed all of them earlier this year.

Probably I'll change my mind again. And again. And again.

